# THE OXYGENATOR



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with this product for livewell. Just bougth one really simple to install but first try dint work to well. I dont know if i need something else for the setup. Any info would be great. (saltwater)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Uses electrical current to split H2O into hydrogen gas and oxygen gas.
The process is called hydrolysis. Yes it does produce oxygen,
no it does not remove carbon dioxide from the live well.
Works well in pure fresh water, I see problems with efficiency in salt water
as salt water is a better conductor of electrical current.
Another problem may be from the generation of chlorine gas caused by splitting NaCl (salt)
which I'm pretty sure is how chlorine generators work in swimming pools.

http://www.poolcenter.com/chlorine_generator.htm

Looks like there are additional additives needed in saltwater
to prevent chlorine from concentrating to levels high enough to kill your bait...

http://keepfishalive.com/saltwater-info.html


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats cool, never seen anything like that.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Brett for the info. I would give it another try using the U2 product adding some stress coat to give the water the rest of additives needed if not back to cabelas for a refund. But defenetly a grat product.


----------

